# Rex Havoc, the new version of my fursona



## Riptor (Aug 2, 2009)

Name: Rex Havoc (not his real last name, won't tell it to anyone)
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Species: Anthro raptor
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 210 pounds

Appearance:
- Scales: Greenish-brown
- Eye color: White, with slitty black pupils
- Other features: Keeps his claws constantly manicured and dull.

Behavior and Personality:
Rex is a pretty friendly guy, who's almost always in a good mood. He's equally comfortable hanging out with humans or other anthros. The constant supply of cherry cola he likes to gulp down keeps him full of energy, but calmer folks eventually start to find his general enthusiasm annoying.

He doesn't like to think about serious things, preferring to leave "the touchy stuff" to other people. He would rather stay confident and optimistic, even if the situation shouldn't really allow it. It's not very easy to get Rex upset, but if you actually get him there, it'll take him a long, long while for him to calm down.

Rex also loves to run his mouth, wisecracking at anything he can think of, even if it's not always appropriate. He'll try do to anything he can to make the people around him laugh, but it doesn't always work.

Skills:
- Very athletic, with lots of acrobatic agility.
- Reasonable skill with light firearms, like laser blasters.
- Some martial arts skill.
- A strong wit, which he uses to constantly wisecrack with.

Weaknesses:
- Surprisingly wussy for a raptor.
- Can't really do a whole lot in combat without his buddy, Tex.
- His big mouth can sometimes get him into trouble.

Likes:
- Lazing around and hanging out with friends
- Video games
- Action movies, comedies, and mid 90's cartoons
- Food

Dislikes:
- Alien overlords
- Mad scientists
- Evil magicians
- Evil clones
- Vegetables
- Having to deal with "serious" stuff.

History:
Rex lived a mostly ordinary life, something that he wasn't particularly fond of. His greatest dream was to be an action hero, able to crush armies with a few well-placed laser blasts. He dedicated most of free time to watching 80's action movies, doing lots of slow-motion dives, and playing video games, waiting for some kind of excitement.

Thankfully, when you live in Midnight City, the Supervillian Capital of the World, you get plenty of opportunities. But none of the evil magicians, mad scientists, or kingpins could compare to General Blackstar, a (severly compensating) alien warlord who wanted payback after his first attempt to conquer Earth 50 years ago failed. And guess where he wanted to make his first pitstop?

That was when he met Tex Reckless, a hot-headed, heavily armed commando who, as cliche as it sounded, played by his own rules. Realizing that joining up with him was the only possible way to not get murdilated, Rex joined forces with Tex and eventually sent Blackstar packing.... for a while, at least.

Admiring Tex's combat skills, his bravery, and his awesome headband, Rex started hanging around with Tex, eventually becoming his friend. Well, as far as a friend as you can get with somebody named Tex Reckless, anyway.

So now Rex hangs around messing around, until there's trouble in town. Which happens quite a lot, considering he lives in the Supervillian Capital of the World. Seriously, why would they try to call attention to that? Together with Tex, they make an evil-trashin' force of nature! OK, fine, maybe I wouldn't go THAT far, but they sure can shoot stuff!

Clothing/Personal Style:

Rex prefers to wear casual clothing, wearing a T-shirt and shorts when it's warm out, and putting on a leather jacket during the winter months. Everyone thinks he looks pretty dorky in it, but darn it, he spent $100 on it, and he's going to make it worth every cent!

Picture: http://d.furaffinity.net/art/sharktheraptor/1238274593.half.sharktheraptor_rex_eating_sketch.jpg

Goal: Not die horribly?
Profession: Currently works at a video store, where's he's always in close proximity to as many action movies as he can handle.
Personal quote: "Rad!"
Theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkRL9xB6DoM, starts at 0:13

Birthdate: July 12, 1989

Favorite food: Quesadillas
Favorite drink: Cherry cola
Favorite location: A couch, holding a nice, 6-button controller in his hand
Favorite weather: Warm and sunny. He's cold-blooded, y'know.
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food: Vegetables
Least liked drink: Diet coke
Least liked weather: Snow.

Favorite person: (Blank for now.)
Least liked person: (Blank for now)
Friends: (Blank for now)
Enemies: (Blank for now.)
Significant other: None currently.
Orientation: Straight.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 2, 2009)

Honestly I don't see much difference between this and the last one, which I actually copied to a textedit file when I was gonna do that request. Nothing personal, btw, it's just real life (and a real job) got in the way.


----------



## WolfeyPhil (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice; Looks fine here.


----------

